
Innovation to fight the pandemic – Hands-free handle made of recycled plastic - nabla9
https://www.fortum.com/media/2020/04/new-finnish-innovation-fight-pandemic-hands-free-handle-made-recycled-plastic
======
trboyden
Or, you know, install motion-detection door openers that require no touching
at all (helpful for amputees that might not have arms...).

